# Pattern unlock direct to app



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just running a little further with an idea from *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]monster4[/background]*

Here is a link to the original post.
monster4:http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24394-dream-features-for-m6/page__st__40#entry661660
JustusIV:http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24394-dream-features-for-m6/page__st__40#entry662004

What do you guys think about a pattern unlock that can unlock additional apps. Attached is a little concept that i made in paint in about 5 seconds.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Wouldn't be bad. Doesn't seem much different than some unlock screens that are already out there. Many Sense style unlockers allow this, and a few MIUI unlockers have camera, gmail, music and other apps built in.


----------

